# Turn: Washington's Spies



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 31, 2014)

Is anybody following this show? When it first premiered, I found myself not paying close attention and so I disregarded it, intending to watch it at a later time. Well, AMC is re-airing it and now that I'm giving it my attention, it is fantastic. Truly another stroke of brilliance for AMC, in my opinion, which is good since Hell On Wheels has now turned into an embarrassing parody of itself with the new writers.

Anyway, somehow the characters are incredibly likable. Abe is metal as F, my by estimations. Also, Anna Strong = 


*Oh, and I'm only up to episode 5, so no spoilers!!!

*


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 19, 2015)

Is anybody watching this? The 2nd season is looking better than the first. I'm completely obsessed with this show.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (May 20, 2015)

Watched all of the first season a couple weeks ago. Pretty cool show. Really looking forward to season two.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 28, 2015)

slowly making my way through this show. it's good, but i don't feel the need to binge watch it. on s1ep6


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 1, 2015)

It ends up getting way, waybetter at episode 6 - they got a bigger budget at that point.


----------



## d3monc (Jun 14, 2015)

I've been keeping up with it every week when it comes out. I wouldn't say its the best show but it's definitely kept me interested. It definitely gets better with each episode!


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Nov 4, 2015)

I loved season 1, I'm just waiting for them to release season 2 on Netflix. Well fleshed-out story and characters, even if the history is a little fabricated. But it's super awesome.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 4, 2015)

^Some of the hard facts have been sketched a bit, but for the most part, artistic liberty has to be taken since the story of these people is well hidden by the great job they did as a truly covert spy ring. 

Season 2 is more intense and darker. Feels different than Season 1, but in a way that keeps it interesting and fresh. I'm still all about this show!


----------



## Dalcan (Feb 2, 2016)

This show is awesome!


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 2, 2016)

I need a new show now that Dr Who isnt on Netfix or Hulu anymore...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 19, 2016)

I am dag nabbin' geared up for the new season! Now that Better Call Saul is over until next season, this is the shining light of Television, in my opinion. The only thing I'm dreading is the inevitable fate of John Andre (which I suspect will play out this season), because he's one of the best characters of anything I've ever seen, but it will make for good drama. I don't know if that counts as a spoiler or not, since it's history.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Apr 25, 2016)

I only have 2 episodes left to watch of the 2nd season. 

Great show.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 28, 2016)

That 3rd season was excellent. Maybe the best yet. Anyone catch the finale?


----------

